# B & S 10 HP ohv Ignition & related engine wiring schematic needed



## Derold Wynne (Jan 25, 2017)

I have a Coleman powermate 6250 generator w/ Briggs & Stratton 10 HP ohv engine pull start engine family:3BSXS.3422HT 275385 2006 yr model all of the engine wiring has been disconnected & I need some help as far as knowing where all the wires connect to. Can anyone give me that info?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards! 

If you havent already found the schematic try these resource links.

https://www.briggsandstratton.com/na/en_us/support/faqs/browse/engine-diagram.html


----------

